# Team Drago - Before Pictures, 4 Week Pictures, 8 Week Pictures, 12 Week Pictures



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

For anyone who hasn't come across these threads on the board,

Myself and another moderator are having a friendly personal training competition. The aim is to see what changes in body composition can be achieved by board members willing to adopt our approaches to nutrition and resistance training, over a defined time scale.

The pictures below will show/show (date dependent) the transformations in the athletes at defined stages of the process.

The official start date was Monday 16th July 2012.

Below are attached pictures


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

If you're comfortable posting - then get posting them guys


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well here goes

View attachment 4105
View attachment 4106
View attachment 4107
View attachment 4108
View attachment 4109


Currently weight training 2 times per week , plus 2 HIIT sessions 1/2 hour each .

What your thoughts as to whether i should doing more days weight training .

Could do with some sort of training plan , to build as much muscle as poss over coming months so any guidance will be well received from Parky and rest of Team Drago .

Cheers Jose


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck guys and girls!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no commenting on the pants dudes, he`s baiting you lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nothing wrong with a pair of shorts BJ. Nothing wrong with a pair of shorts.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok so I'm not best at posing or lighting.... But here goes:

View attachment 4117


View attachment 4118


View attachment 4119


View attachment 4120


View attachment 4121


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Part two:

View attachment 4123


View attachment 4124


View attachment 4126


View attachment 4127


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You've come on loads since your first pics mate


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers jord! It's weird since I joined I've lost a stone yet got bigger! Anyhow looking forward to rest of teams pics up! Hope uncle cal likes my small shorts lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Here we go then people, just got the mrs to take these. Let me know what you think.

View attachment 4133


View attachment 4134


View attachment 4135


View attachment 4136


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Excuse the horrible posing.

I haven't the first clue about lighting either. So it's me bareback lol.

View attachment 4142


View attachment 4143


View attachment 4144


View attachment 4145


View attachment 4146


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

View attachment 4147


View attachment 4148


View attachment 4149


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

all up and ready to go


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking good already team!!! God help us in 12 weeks time  we will be phenomenal!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> all up and ready to go


Are yours on this thread matey? (Just to keep them all in one place)

Good stuff everyone. Exactly 24 hours until the games begin


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Some good starting points on this team, might be a bit harder for Jordan as you're at a decent level already. Respect to all if yous for puting pics up and looking forward to seeing the progress pics from both teams. Think this comp will be close.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Allenb said:


> Some good starting points on this team, might be a bit harder for Jordan as you're at a decent level already. Respect to all if yous for puting pics up and looking forward to seeing the progress pics from both teams. Think this comp will be close.


I'll give it a shot Allen. Im on for the learning curve my diet knowledge is ****e lol


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Good luck with it mate, I thinks a couple of % drop in bf would make a huge difference to you as there's good muscle mass already.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Allenb said:


> Good luck with it mate, I thinks a couple of % drop in bf would make a huge difference to you as there's good muscle mass already.


True going to be hard on a test and deca cycle lmao


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Posted here from other thread



Loz said:


> Bench 80kg for reps
> 
> Deadlift 120kg for reps
> 
> ...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That last picture cracks me up


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

He he cool they are going to taste the wrath of drago


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Keep those calves piccies coming lads... we know how much they Team Rocky love looking at a good calve. Remember the ****ter your before pics the more change you'll see.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I think mine are awful and I'm pretty depressed about them actually lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> I think mine are awful and I'm pretty depressed about them actually lol


What us it you don't like Jordan, you look good all over on your pictures.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

X3_1986 said:


> What us it you don't like Jordan, you look good all over on your pictures.


I don't like my chest mainly my lower chest it seems flat.

My back needs more work but I already know this.

My legs same again.

I just look and I've wasted so many years doing **** training and having a **** diet it kind of pisses me off


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Three months time to kick start that now j!!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

How long you been training then bud? Let's see if parky can work his magic


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> I don't like my chest mainly my lower chest it seems flat.
> 
> My back needs more work but I already know this.
> 
> ...


Your doing yourself a dis-service J , You're at a stage most of Team Drago would love to be .I suppose thats the thing with bodybuilding always striving for perfection .

I'm sure with your dedication and Parkys knowledge , you'll be achieve your goals over coming months.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Loz said:


> Posted here from other thread


Lovin that last pic!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Right everyone. Massive congrats on getting the pics up. Not that there have been any but I won't be taking any negative comments in this thread from anyone about anything. Posting pics up takes balls and the progress will be awesome.

Jay on a side note you're doing yourself a huge diservice mate. All the effort so far has been put into learning and developing skills and mindsets. Your diet and training will get better the older you get, just a fact.

But use it positively. I hate how I look pretty much all the time. But I use it to drive me on to bigger and better.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I agree j looking good mate time to get Hench

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for th kind words people


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for th kind words people


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Parky said:


> *Keep those calves piccies coming lads*... we know how much they Team Rocky love looking at a good calve. Remember the ****ter your before pics the more change you'll see.


i`m sure members of all teams do, if i can stick my calves up from the ankle up and the other dudes can bare the bellies its only fair.

i`ll slap a challenge down for the greatest calf change in those of us that are challenged.

i like to take on the impossible.

(cos i`ve started finally MAYBE started to work out how to grow them.) :wink: (MAYBE)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll openly state that I do not give a toss about my calves  - but feel free to compete Dragoans.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Im Not that fussed about them i do mainly standing calf raises as part of my leg exercise regimen but this so so they dont lag behind other body parts never really looked at them to be honest i dont like over developed calves myself


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do you not dude?

theyre the reason i train..

not expecting anyone to take the challenge..

i dont know anyone who`s grown decent calves starting out with bad ones ie high..

but ive been looking for the golden fleece for 20 years now..

if i figure it out i`ll write a book and make a fortune.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Loz said:


> *Im Not that fussed about them* i do mainly standing calf raises as part of my leg exercise regimen but this so so they dont lag behind other body parts never really looked at them to be honest i dont like over developed calves myself


yeah but from what i remember you dont have genetically bad calves..

you lucky fcuker!

gonna be honest of it sticks out of your clothing i`d have thought it`d would be a priority as it (the bodypart) is always on show.. ie shorts and t shirt.

interesting..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Might take a pic for you bud cos i wouldnt know wether they are bad good? or what? I remember seeing jay cutlers calves and didnt like the look of em will post a pic tommorow on this thread just to get an opinion


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

No I suppose I'm not really a bodybuilder. I mean I train them and it'd be great if they grew, but I'm much more concerned about aesthetics.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Me too i think certain body parts look great when trained to be bigger, but calves have never been sexy to me


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Respect to everyone for posting pics, with Parkys knowledge and your own dedication you will all shine!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> yeah but from what i remember you dont have genetically bad calves..
> 
> you lucky fcuker!
> 
> ...


That my friend is why you'll never catch me in a pair of shorts


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Parky said:


> No I suppose I'm not really a bodybuilder. I mean I train them and it'd be great if they grew, *but I'm much more concerned about aesthetics.*


thats the whole package tho bud..

i have done an arnie and forced myself to wear shorts for the last 6 years, it has helped me at least prioritise them..

your lagging parts will always come into place last..

c`est la vie..

i am currently at a stage where clients with bad calves are envious, but anyone else still aint lol and probly look on me with sympathy..

loz i`m sure the pics youve already put up had great calf action altho if you wanna do some extra special calf piccies for me, stick some argyle socks on dude, theyre my fave haha


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 4251


View attachment 4252


View attachment 4253


View attachment 4254


View attachment 4255


Week 4photos and a calf shot for cal the bloody perv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pants shades and calves, i`m in heaven!

WARRIOR!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if the dudes with tums can put honest pics up, so can every one else with bad body parts.

cmon guys *fairs fair* calf pictures need to go up.

no more of this peekaboo stuff. 

thanks


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> if the dudes with tums can put honest pics up, so can every one else with bad body parts.
> 
> cmon guys *fairs fair* calf pictures need to go up.
> 
> ...


I think you're starting to take this a bit too seriously dude. I'm only interested in this whilst its a team game getting the guys to progress. If guys don't wanna put pics up to the end that's fine, if people wanna join in but not put pics up that's fine, if people want to post pics privately, that's fine. If people don't want to post **** body parts that's fine. I'm not into forcing anyone to do something they don't want to do, or goading people. I want my whole team happy, positive and feeling better about themselves.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> View attachment 4251
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252
> ...


Enormous difference in 3 short weeks mate. The BF to BF difference in the full frontal pic is amazing. For the final pics though you need to get shaving  I reckon we might drop 10-12 pounds of fat in 12 weeks and probably keep or even marginally increase muscle mass at this rate.

What's your weight difference thus far?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

we either have rules for everyone tom or we make them up we go along.

i think its disrespectful to the big guys by not posting up honest full length pictures.

full length pics were a requirement of taking part i thought.

im not goading i`m being polite and asking nicely.

yes i`m taking this just as seriously as you.

up to you bud.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Everyone is different I think cal with confidence, just because your big doesn't mean you less confidence than the skinny guys if you get what I mean


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats precisely my point dude.

all the big guys have put up very honest pictures.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

But they might not have confidence issues, as where as for me it was a massive step n nearly never did it...

Glad I did though as it was a massive boost for me.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so you did it..

i did it, you think i wouldnt want to chop my pics?

so why shouldnt everyone else dude?

fairs fair.

if someone doesnt want the spotlight this isnt really the place for them is it..

this is an open experiment on an open forum.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL I need 2 get some done tomorrow!!! Wna find the tripod as Mrs takes crap pics or maybe i just look worse than i think LOL


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

@parky yeah bud a shave before final pics will be a must for definition I agree totally just had the camera handy and thought it was near time to put the next lot up.for me it's logging the stages which I want to have for reference .and cals right you can't be shy on an open forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

.................


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

.............


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Respect to you bud. Your legs look good already. Team rocky is still going to win tho. Lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Team Rocky ain't got a patch on drago it's all about the dedication now boys xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking good bacon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Cheers loz, long way to go but you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Been busy week with work so not been on as often as I'd like! Still eating clean and sticking to diet and be back at gym today too!!

Can't let my fellow dragons down!

Loving progress Loz! Awesome mate!!


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Parky check your pm's mate :thumb


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Darn it, I wanna join in! Too late now eh?!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

u wna go Drago or Rocky???


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bacon3612 said:


> Here's my effort, best I could do as I had to interrupt the wife watching Holby to get her to take them.


Respect for the piccies dude. I definitely know what I'll be doing diet wise for you.

By any chance do you/did you used to drink quite a lot.

I'll go into the specifics on what I'm doing and why on Sunday. Gives you a week to prep all the necessary food, trial a few meals to see what you can & can't manage etc...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cal why you so desperate for full length calf pics? To appease your ego ?


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Parky said:


> Respect for the piccies dude. I definitely know what I'll be doing diet wise for you.
> 
> By any chance do you/did you used to drink quite a lot.
> 
> I'll go into the specifics on what I'm doing and why on Sunday. Gives you a week to prep all the necessary food, trial a few meals to see what you can & can't manage etc...


Good shout mate, yep used to drink quite a bit, this time last year I was 18st!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Why does every topic seem to get arsey nowadays? I wna give up drinking but she bought me 20 cans before I came home! ;S might leave them for her shandies!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Why does every topic seem to get arsey nowadays? I wna give up drinking but she bought ne 20 cans before I came home! ;S might leave them for her shandies!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


Get start ?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bacon3612 said:


> Good shout mate, yep used to drink quite a bit, this time last year I was 18st!!


I'm getting good at this being able to tell someone's dietary/hormonal imbalances lark.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

How can you tell that?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Get start ?


Edited lol

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Why does every topic seem to get arsey nowadays? I wna give up drinking but she bought me 20 cans before I came home! ;S might leave them for her shandies!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


Aimed at me by any chance ?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL Not just u!! Was just asking!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> LOL Not just u!! Was just asking!!


I'm hormonal mate


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

So am I according to parky!! Lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Bacon3612 said:


> So am I according to parky!! Lol


I've got reason to be lol


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Parky said:


> I'll go into the specifics on what I'm doing and why on Sunday. Gives you a week to prep all the necessary food, trial a few meals to see what you can & can't manage etc...


Any update on what you have in store for me mate?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

4 week pictures lads.

View attachment 4301


View attachment 4302


View attachment 4303


View attachment 4304


View attachment 4305


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Massive shoulders X!

Looking good, although you do need some buggier shorts


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

BJ said:


> Massive shoulders X!
> 
> Looking good, although you do need some buggier shorts


Cheers BJ, shorts do come just above knees when not pulled up lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

well done mate bodyfat dropping nicely you took a keto test yet ?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Not yet actually, need to order the strips but my bank has messed up and I'm 300 short at the mo and running really low on supps... Just hoping the bank sort it before I run out.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Loz said:


> well done mate bodyfat dropping nicely you took a keto test yet ?


The fat seems to be coming of the back more than anywhere else, hips still big like (sound like a woman) lol.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

no mate same as me its going slowly around my belly and hips arms and legs face getting leaner quicker


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

The changes in the back shots are incredible. Excellent work matey.

We need a chat as I wanted to change your diet at week 4. Time flys. Unfortunately I've spent more time in airports this week than I care to in 6 months


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Big kudos Malc, back shots really are good. Can see the drop in bf in all shots if I'm being honest.

Stay true to it dude and the rest will follow...


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Oi oi Parky, you can do my diet before you change anyone else's!! Lol

Joking mate, I know you have been a touch on the busy side!!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Parky said:


> The changes in the back shots are incredible. Excellent work matey.
> 
> We need a chat as I wanted to change your diet at week 4. Time flys. Unfortunately I've spent more time in airports this week than I care to in 6 months


Change away lol...


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Big kudos Malc, back shots really are good. Can see the drop in bf in all shots if I'm being honest.
> 
> Stay true to it dude and the rest will follow...


Cheers Dorsey, I take pics mist weeks as I like to see the changes, however the mrs is getting fed of taking pics lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I need to get someone to take these for me but here are a few ill try again soon....

View attachment 4312


View attachment 4313


View attachment 4314


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking good phil, except I think your legs are lagging a little bit. Do you work them very often?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Once a week mate. Separate session, squats, calf raises, extensions and lunges.

Agree in pics the looking very feeble lol not sure if just the stance or actually are like that.

Need to learn to pose!!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Might just be the picture quality mate as the pics do look a bit pixelated.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll do them again when have someone to take them.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You've got a nice peak on yours bi's coming along mate. I wouldn't worry too much about legs, they take a notorious amount of time so give it another 12-18 months and then be concerned.

Btw, have you got a woody in your first pic??!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ha had to double check but think its just hands pressing fabric down 

Thanks though!!

Get some better ones on soon!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

No better ones needed mate, looking great! Fair play dude...


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I want to try and match the ones took at beginning.... Like for like so easier to see.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like some great progress there fella. Try and get some side by sides up. Back width seems to have come on tremendously - as do shoulders


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks parky! Will get the pics to mirror originals some point this week.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Lats starting to protrude nicely, wish I was as lean as you I want to bulk!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking good mate well done some good shape in the pose you might wanna tidy your lounge though =-)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not the massive transformation I could have made but I think I've lost a small amount of fat from my waist which is the main aim... Next 6 weeks I'm gonna knuckle down and finish this bloody cut so I can start eating some carbs


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

back seems more defined bud and bodyfat look lower than last pics, those shorts are a no no though =-)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks mate, can't really see too much change myself althought scales say -8lbs...

They are my tightest boxer shorts, should have changed them really but I was just about to jump in the shower


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Trouble is bud ive been looking at my stomach mostly and couldnt tell diffrence at all then someonne points out that my back seems more defined i dont thik we notice really(own worst critics and all that) but my bellyfat is just not shifting as quick as i would like either


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you put any progress pics up yet Loz?

BJ - can defo see a drop in bf there mate and as has been said, more definition in upper back. Just out of interest, you ever measured your bi's when flexed?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I havnt got a tape measure so stuck 2 strips of a4 paper together at work and then measured with a ruler haha

Not very accurate but it was 365mm cold. About 14.5"? What are yours?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

first pics and week 4s already up on thread dorse you will see a diffrence on week 8s though just another 2 week or so now for mine im a week ahead


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, dunno. Was just gonna say your left looks bigger, think mine's the same. Think I've got a tape measure in my 6-Pack bag, will look shortly once the little fella stops trying to grab my phone and finishes his bottle!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

When are the next pics guys - Phil we had any from you yet?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Next week i do believe will take mine in the next few days having a binge before some serious work for the coming months


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Right guys here goes week 8, will be having a few parties over the next 3 days then im knocking alcohol on the head, been sticking to diet very well had 3 drink nights in the past 2 weeks which i could not help but apart from that this is how its going so far

View attachment 4367


View attachment 4368


View attachment 4369


View attachment 4370


View attachment 4371


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Legs too very happy with these

View attachment 4372


View attachment 4373


View attachment 4375


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

loody hell Loz, look at those legs, not surprised you're happy


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Compare this with pic 3

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/attachments/progress-journals/3949-team-drago-full-body-2-.jpg

Awesome mate - truly awesome. If you stuck at it for a year imagine what you could do... men's health cover model body no problem. I'd carry on the diet for 6-8 more weeks and then bulk. Happy to have some input into that to if you'd like

Really made up with your progress - no muscle loss on upper bod (if a little gain) clear muscle gain on legs and an enormous loss of fat.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

mark_star said:


> loody hell Loz, look at those legs, not surprised you're happy


Thanks for comments Mark, seems the bike riding is playing a part also, seems these are growing more so than upper body



Parky said:


> Compare this with pic 3
> 
> http://www.musclechat.co.uk/attachments/progress-journals/3949-team-drago-full-body-2-.jpg
> 
> ...


fats not going quick enough really and have not been taking caseinate before runs as much as i should,bike is helping though, carry on with keto m/t/w/t/ then refeed 100g carbs and no fats thurs pm and friday, then carb up sat and sun with lagging body part on saturday, unless you think of something else bud? thanks for comments though tom much appreciated


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You MUST be looking at different pics to me re the fat. Look at the back fat held on the first pics compared to now. You've lost a good 4-6lbs of fat I'd guess. That's awesome going


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, awesome loz! Dedication = win !!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks BBen that was a bj back pose


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for comments though guys , feel ive been slacking the past few weeks back on it solidly over the next fews months


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking gd there Buddy!! Keep it up!! Hope I see the same results as u!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Lee Im sure you will bud you work hard enough .


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> View attachment 4367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368
> ...


http://www.musclechat.co.uk/attachments/progress-journals/3947-team-drago-back.jpg

Seriously Loz - awesome mate - look at the difference


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Tom, more work needed though we are only a third the way through, back does look better i agree, i do apppreciate your input and efforts bud


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Great improvements Loz. I can see a massive change. I guess your always more critical when looking at pictures of yourself. I know I am. Just goes to show hard work can pay off


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Cragels we are all working quietly for this comp im sure


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz dude, fantastic work!! Seriously mate, of you're not happy with those results you never will be.

I'll buy your legs of you btw, name your price?!?!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Keep up the good work guys, your obviously making improvements but if I could add but a small caveat about your photos. Do us all a favour and take the photographs in the same light, doing the same poses, and at the same time of the day. I find it difficult to be objective about photo's taken in different rooms and lighting. I'm not suggesting anyone is cheating of course but it would make comparisons far better. Also I think the next round of photo's posted should include the previous two photographs with them, so we don't have to search through multiple pages to find the original for comparison.

Keep up the hard work guy's your all winners in my eyes.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

There all on the same thread Andy, sounds like a mod job to me :tape:, cheers Dorse & Andy for comments will keep plugging away


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Week 12 photos taken yesterday
View attachment 4586
View attachment 4587
View attachment 4588
View attachment 4589
View attachment 4590


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Another few
View attachment 4591


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Can we get comparison shots up?

Surely you are ****ing ecstatic with the change? Obviously J has put on 16 pounds since the start of the comp and retained his BF so he's giving you a run, but I'm going to take into account the difference in PED's. Looking at BJ to give you a run in the last 12 week portion.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

week 4
View attachment 4592
View attachment 4595


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

That is amazing mate - In the least condescending way possible - really well done. Ridiculous amount of dedication is hugely paying off.

Where do you want to go now in terms of body structure? Do you still want to be leaner or are we going for some mass?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Also what are you lifts like compared to the start of the programme


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Boy's done good!! HUGE drop in bf and lats coming out nicely giving off signs of v-taper.

#feckinawesome!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just wanted to put these two side by side so they can be truly appreciated:

View attachment 4593
View attachment 4594


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers Tom bf dropping slowly but surely please with lower bf just need to get a bit more mass :beer1:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

12 week benchmark in the Drago comp


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think 4 more weeks on the current diet then we'll start a mass building phase.

By now you'll know what to do for this I expect.

Much more similar in structure to Andy's muscle-up programme but lets go 4 weeks and then we'll see where you are and what you want to do. Any advice I can still give you we'll post up and get Andy and Dougs comments. Again hugely impressed mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Dorsal =-) mass please boss! thats the direction weight has been improving on many lifts all seems to be going up slowly just adding a little bit by bit


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah Tom 4 weeks sounds good then revisit diet, happy with progress though. Cardio is most likely hindering mass but whatever you think is best bud =-)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome Loz, I'd better pull my finger out !!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have faith BJ #fap


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

pics are looking great Loz, good on ya


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks lads as always kind words

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Week 16 photos drago comp
View attachment 4704


View attachment 4705


View attachment 4706


View attachment 4707


View attachment 4708


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

And legs also
View attachment 4709


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Amazing progress mate. What's the weight difference + how are your lifts

Some great development in the shoulders traps and chest there since the last pics


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Definitely agree, looking good. Nice work bud


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

great job Loz, looking great


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks all kind words as always =-) @parkie 90.9 kilos so ive gained around 1lb lol lifts are progressing okay bench has stalled but deads seem to be going up slowly whats the plan now as only 2 months left


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

wow bro great progress keep on pushin


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fantastic drop in bf there Loz whilst also adding lean mass - you should be over the moon with that!

Will BJ be posting an update for us?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Doubt it mate really lol ive got either the most alien like abs or bf still not low enough, im gonna rethink diet and up cardio for the last eight weeks perhaps just add in rice on the main daily meals 75g no more 9,12,6 and see how i go might give me a boost weight wise also but will speak to the one and see what he says.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

'The one'... I could get used to that.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think we up the carbs as you say - still want progression on the heavy compounds. Lets add in some big movements to get the core rock hard and the abs out (cleans and piston presses)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Blimey heavy cleans might wreck my house lol will start upping carbs as mentioned and incorporate those will look at the piston press as that's a new one to me? Doing a decent amount of ab work already for the duration though too

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Piston press is mixing a front squat with a mili press - sort of like an Olympic jerk. I'm the only person I've ever seen do them in the flesh


----------



## alank86 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well here's me i'll have to get some more pictures taken then update you guys every 4 weeks thats if i remember lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

In good shape there Al but you might want to start your own thread, this was specifically for a comp the guys have been taking part in over the past few months.


----------



## alank86 (Oct 29, 2012)

sorry didn't notice that should wake up better in a morning or learn to read better lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> Piston press is mixing a front squat with a mili press - sort of like an Olympic jerk. I'm the only person I've ever seen do them in the flesh


Video???

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Fantastic drop in bf there Loz whilst also adding lean mass - you should be over the moon with that!
> 
> Will BJ be posting an update for us?


BJ will not be updating as I've been a very lazy boy, too many magners not enough cardio...

Gonna work my ass off for 12 weeks though and then update


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Whats that i hear ? Chicken noises !!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Only video I can find is George St Pierre on a DVD I have

Its effectively a snatch but allowing the bar to drop onto the front of your shoulders. That's a point - how about snatches?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

No worries fella BJ I have faith my dude.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Been looking at the cleans and had a practice with form you can feel it in the abs when you drop the knees and place just above the chest a will give them a go over the weekend and try some cleans tommorow with back


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Week 20 photos





































Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

More




































4 more weeks to go but don't think I will much change now

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

excellent mate, we love it


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Looking good, definately from mental note of previous pics can say its up up. Hope that amp and speakers not just for the telly ha.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hehe that's my half stack cheers Chris

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Needs a good tidy up ya meat ****er!

Looking good though


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Righty Ho! final pics were due 17/12/2012 so here we go, i will have to look over the last measurements as cant seem to find them but all members on entering had to put measurements and start up pics with regular updates on monthly basis to qualify for the six month comp , think many fell by the wayside but theres still a few in it So!!!!

Final measurements biceps 15.5 each arm

chest 42in

quad leg 20in

waist 34

calf 16

all final measurements

photos to follow

week 4 photo front for comparison
View attachment 4914
then today
View attachment 4915


View attachment 4916


View attachment 4917


View attachment 4918


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

legs
View attachment 4919
and another
View attachment 4920


calfs and another side shot
View attachment 4921


View attachment 4922


tried to take them in the brightest possible light so? cmon boys ie mark and bJ! get em up i do beleive exteme,andy chap and parky are to judge so dont be shy xx


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

excellent mate, that's what we like to see, mine will be there tomorrow


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking good buddy, check out the size of those guns!

Beats me hands down, I look worse if anything  might starve myself for a week to get even remotely close!! :lol:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking extremely well Loz, congrats on what you have achieved to date, very very impressive, and also are your numbers, you've built some quality strength up


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha!Cheers boys. The best improvements have been both bench and deadlift i could only do 80 for reps on bench now can rep over 100 and going up also could only lift 140kg on deadlift and rep very slow singles on 120 now can lift 170 single currently and rep 130 annd 140s so its all good all weights have increased since the start of the competition, think im ready for a xmas break now, this has allowed my to really tweak diet and get to grips with a tight nutritional regime and has helped with overall weight im still at 90kg but lost quite a bit of fat so all is good as ive retained and built some gains with all this cardio too=-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fantastic progress Loz, really well done to you mate. Dropping that amount of bf whilst remaining at the same weight is fantastic. And great work on the lifts too, I've been watching intently of late and the numbers have been creeping up constantly.

Will defo have to grab a session together in the new year once we have some time, we're not all that far away from each other after all.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cheers dorsal got a good base for the new year now bud as long as u don't eat too many pies

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Loz - Awsome progress mate. Unfortunately I've slacked due to some unforeseen circumstances. Give it a few weeks and I'll be back on it like sonic lol.

Lost alot of strength, went to the gym last Friday and bench press was shocking, started of with 15 military push ups as a warm up, then did 10 @ 60 then I could only manage 8 @ 70.


----------

